# Alexandra Zerner's WeeklyckZ - weekly guitar licks



## Alexandra Zerner (Mar 6, 2015)

Hello ERG shredders! 

I want to present you my new feature of my youtube channel, which is called "WeeklyckZ" - every week I will upload a new guitar lick video tutorial and I hope you will like them 
So, here's the first one:

WeeklyckZ #1

Enjoy, comment, subscribe and feel free to share!


----------



## wizbit81 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi, it sounds like a nice lick. It's worth working on your string muting (lots of noise ringing out) and making sure you can play it fast in time, as it's ok slow and medium but it's not when you play it fast.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for the comment. I will work on it


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi there 
Here's the second guitar lick of the week, so enjoy! 
WeeklyckZ #2


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Mar 23, 2015)

Sorry for being late, but here's the third guitar lick:
WeeklyckZ #3


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Mar 27, 2015)

Number 4:
WeeklyckZ #4


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Apr 3, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #5 - Tapping arpeggio over an Am9 chord


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Apr 8, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #6 - Tapping arpeggio over a F#m9 chord


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Apr 15, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #7 - quintuplet lick in an Ukrainian Dorian Scale, aka Misheberak scale.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Apr 22, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #8 - Two chord arpeggio lick, inspired by Jason Becker.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Apr 22, 2015)

Lesson 8 is definitely a fun little run. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks! I am glad you like it


----------



## vansinn (Apr 28, 2015)

Nicely instructed licks, easy to follow.
Bookmarked - and do keep it up


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you! I am glad you find them useful


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Apr 29, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #9 - A descending phrygian dominant lick with chromatic transitions.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (May 6, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #10 - the first (but not last) ERG lick from my series, which is a tapping arpeggio on Cmaj9#11 chord, for 8-string guitar.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (May 13, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #11 - two chord arpeggio lick on Gm and Gdim.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (May 20, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #12 - Ascending lick in Hirajoshi Scale (Japanese), on heptuplets, in Em.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (May 27, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #13 - Descending tapping lick in Dorian mode, on sextuplets, on a Dm6 chord.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Jun 3, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #14 - a lick from my track "Memoirs Of A Geisha", part of my debut solo album "9 Stories", which you can hear here.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Jun 10, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #15 - 7-string descending lick in C#m Dorian mode.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Jun 17, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #16 - A two finger tapping lick on a Dm chord.


----------



## Winger (Jun 21, 2015)

Your shot is getting wider and wider. It's becoming harder and harder to see what you are playing. Otherwise, I have enjoyed the licks and your album.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you very much for the input! I will start shooting them like before 
And I am very happy you like my works


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Jun 24, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #17 - a 7th chords arpeggio lick, taken from my track "Léon" (the exact lick is at 4:20) from my debut solo album "9 Stories".


----------



## fr4nci2c0 (Jun 24, 2015)

education will set us free


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Jun 25, 2015)

Indeed


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Jul 1, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #18 - a tapping arpeggio lick on a Dmaj9 chord.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Jul 8, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #19 - a quintuplet arpeggio lick on a Bm chord.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Jul 15, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #20 - 7-string arpeggio lick on a Cm6 chord.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Jul 22, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #21 - Descending hybrid picking lick in Akebono scale (japanese) on an Em6 chord.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Jul 29, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #22 - An 8-string arpeggio lick on a C#m chord.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Aug 5, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #23 - A two finger tapping lick in double harmonic minor scale (Hungarian minor scale) in F#m.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Aug 12, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #24 - A descending lick in octatonic diminished scale on an Adim chord.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Aug 19, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #25 - 7-string hybrid picking arpeggio lick, taken from my track "For Esmé - WIth Love And Squalor" - the exact arpeggio sequence begins at 3:31 (whole step down tuning).


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Aug 26, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #26 - a two finger tapping, skipping strings lick, in Em Dorian.


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 27, 2015)

This is a cool thread... shame I didn't notice it until now!


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Aug 28, 2015)

I am happy to know you find it useful 
It's a good motivation


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Sep 2, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #27 - 7-string hybrid picking lick with string skipping, in harmonic minor scale, on a F#m chord.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Sep 9, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #28 - Arpeggio lick in Melodic minor scale, on a Gm6/9(7#) chord.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Sep 16, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #29 - Descending lick in Double harmonic minor (Hungarian minor scale) in the key of Am.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Sep 23, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #30 - a lick from my composition "Memoirs Of A Geisha" - the exact lick is at 2:52


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Oct 1, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #31 - 8-string arpeggio lick over an Am6 chord.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Oct 8, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #32 - A tapping arpeggio lick over Dmaj9, inspired by Tony MacAlpine.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Oct 15, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #33 - Descending arpeggio lick over a G13&#9837;9&#9837; chord.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Oct 22, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #34 - A four arpeggio sequence lick, based on Gm, Gm#7, Gm7, and Gm6.


----------



## tastehbacon (Oct 22, 2015)

Can't wait to get home and start workin on these


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Oct 23, 2015)

I am happy to know, that you find them so inspiring!


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Oct 29, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #35 -.Ascending arpeggio lick, based on Em9maj7 chord.


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Nov 5, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #36 - An arpeggio lick, taken from my track "Memoirs Of A Geisha" - the exact lick is at 6:01.


----------



## ashan79 (Nov 7, 2015)

thank you for posting these alexandra! will definitely go through all of them!


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Nov 7, 2015)

You're welcome! I am glad you find them useful


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Nov 12, 2015)

WeeklyckZ #37 - 8-string descending arpeggio lick, based on Dmaj7 chord.


----------

